# TIG welder needed



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to earn while you learn we are looking for someone who has basic TIG and fabrication skills. We will teach the rest. Pay is commensurate with skill level. [email protected] 554 6172


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Can ya wait till I move:whistling:....good luck with your search....what about Chris.....choppedliver


----------

